

The fastest search engine ever made. Period. - MathieuGosselin

Google instant and youtube instant are cool but what about automatic finding! ;-)<p>i've developed a new kind of search engine which takes you straight to your result page, removing the browsing/searching/clicking part of the experience. 
I can reasonably claim that it is faster than google instant.<p>Check it out at : http://www.psykomatic.com/<p>I recommend using Chrome as a web browser. 
Your comments and suggestions are more than welcome! ;-)<p>Mathieu G
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.psykomatic.com>

It's just an image of a car for me - I don't seem to be able to make it do
anything. What am I missing?

~~~
petervandijck
Same here. Spent 5 seconds trying to figure out where to click (I clicked
everywhere). Sorry, meh.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
which system/browser are you on?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Chrome 6.0.472.63 on Windows XP home edition version 5.1.

~~~
ojilles
Check the bottom left corner.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Nothing there. I've clicked everywhere.

I've also tried taking a screenshot to help you, but I don't seem to be able
to.

Good luck ...

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Hey Giraffe rider. I updated the site. Please have a look again. Thanks for
the feedback.

Really useful. I was fool enough to assume that it would work with same
browser on different system. ;-)

------
mgkimsal
Interesting. However, many of the pages I moused to reloaded without your bar
at the bottom - wasn't sure what was going on at first.

~~~
runaway
I simply typed the letter 'b' into the box and it reloaded with Bank of
America. It _was_ fast in doing so, but not what I wanted. I agree it is an
interesting concept, though.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
by typing 'b' into the box it will look for the most relevant search with
something starting with b. That means statistically 'bank of america' is the
most searched term for users who starts with a letter 'b' in the US.
Psykomatic search as you type so it will filter little by little the results
until you get to your target. ;-) But there are chances your reach it before
you finished typing.

If the suggestion is not what you wanted you just need to press enter to
override the search.

~~~
runaway
Maybe I wasn't clear in my report. I was trying to type the word 'birds' but
it opened bank of america before I could type any more and refreshed without
the search bar. Effectively, I couldn't search for any word starting with a b
after that because it would load instantly.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Hi runaway. It took me a while to figure this out but i manage to bypass frame
busters. Please have a look again. Bank of America is one of the few
exceptions where you won't be able to browse it directly (and that's good
because a banking website is supposed to be secure! Although there is no bad
intent with psykomatic this technic is sometimes used for spoofing! So thumbs
up to them) but you can still click on the thumbnail to browse the page and it
won't break the search to 'birds' anymore ;-)

------
MathieuGosselin
Fixed the ie/linux issues. Have a look again: <http://www.psykomatic.com>

------
talonx
Found the search box after 3 seconds. However, your results are not relevant
to the search query. That needs some improvement.

------
lachyg
Cool site once you actually find the tiny little input box in the bottom left
corner.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Thanks for the comment. I will look into that ;-)

------
mindcreek
no input box here, ubuntu 64bit chrome 6.0.472.63, only the car.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
fixed it for chrome 6 windows and other browsers. Do not have ubuntu but it
should do it hopefully. Please check again. ;-)

------
robwgibbons
It's just an image of a car for me.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Thanks for the comment. can i ask which system are you on? mac/win? browser?

cheers

